# Your drill set of choice



## A_D (Aug 30, 2011)

What's your hammer drill and impact driver of choice? I am currently using Milwaukee M18, and M12, but should something happen to my set, what's your suggestion and why?


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

A_D said:


> What's your hammer drill and impact driver of choice? I am currently using Milwaukee M18, and M12, but should something happen to my set, what's your suggestion and why?


 What kind of stuff do you use the impact driver for?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

A_D said:


> What's your hammer drill and impact driver of choice? I am currently using Milwaukee M18, and M12, but should something happen to my set, what's your suggestion and why?


I am now sticking with porter cable. They are way cheaper and I've had my set for a year now and it shows no signs of wearing down. My impact sees heavy use and abuse daily from me and another guy and it took a 14 foot dive right onto concrete. It hit so hard the battery popped off and came back up to where I was. This set was supposed to only be temporary and now I've found a brand for life


----------



## A_D (Aug 30, 2011)

IBEW191 said:


> What kind of stuff do you use the impact driver for?


I use it to screw stud boxes to studs, support pot lights, etc. I use it for just the everyday stuff. I work in mostly commercial, and when screwing into structural steel the impact has enough speed and torque that the screw just plows through easily.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I use Makita. I got the Makita radio for Christmas because its smaller than the other major ones but larger than the too-small Ridgid and Ryobi ones. I also got an 18v cordless drill (w/ hammer) and impact drill. I don't do heavy work with them (screwing boxes on wooden studs being the hardest) and they haven't failed me yet.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Ridgid period.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Dewalt XRP. But stay away from the lithium batteries

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> Ridgid period.


I was a big rigid fan for a little while but. After I had to exchange my rigid kit 3 times from stuff breaking I went and got Dewalt and never looked back

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I gotta tell you guys, im really tough on my power tools and I expect alot from them but for the money Makita has really held up well for me.. Im amazed how strong they are built. Since I went out on my own I have gone through two V28 Millwakee drills and i have had my present Makita 18v for well over a year and it is still going strong, and so are the batteries.


----------



## A_D (Aug 30, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> I was a big rigid fan for a little while but. After I had to exchange my rigid kit 3 times from stuff breaking I went and got Dewalt and never looked back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yea, I know a guy who had the Rigid set, and same with him, he must have exchanged that thing 3 or 4 times. He said he motors kept burning out of the drill and the batteries kept dying out on him.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> Dewalt XRP. But stay away from the lithium batteries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I love the lithiums


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a personal 18V DeWalt XRP hammerdrill/impact package and a work supplied milwaukee 18V V series Hammerdrill/impact/sawzall and flashlight.

I find myself using the Dewalts almost all the time but for some reason with paddle bits I use the milwaukee because it seems to get through joists quicker.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My Bosch 18 volt ni-cads I've had for 3 years now and only 1 of the 3 batteries is starting to lose it's charge. There's nothing I've put these tools up to that they couldn't do, I was looking to upgrade to lithium, but I feel guilty about retiring what's still a solid system.


----------



## A_D (Aug 30, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> My Bosch 18 volt ni-cads I've had for 3 years now and only 1 of the 3 batteries is starting to lose it's charge. There's nothing I've put these tools up to that they couldn't do, I was looking to upgrade to lithium, but I feel guilty about retiring what's still a solid system.


I've heard good things about the Bosch drills. Also the Porter Cable tools.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

The people who say to stay away from lithium batteries remind me of the grumpy old men who harp to stay away from cars that don't have carburetors.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

It's all Bosch except for the Hole Hawg, Super Hawg, and Sonicrafter.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Both my hammer drills are Bosch. Haven't had much luck with Ridgid stuff...Love the Bosch's. Use a Milwaukee Hole Hawg for the torque stuff...Like that too!


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Makita is very, very good. I was Makita-only until I burned out my Makita driver a couple of years ago (it wasn't easy.. a whole day of running tek screws into 1/4" steel plate). When I needed to replace the driver I decided to re-think my choice because I didn't want to end up with different brands, different batteries, different chargers. I looked at what the different brands had to offer and switched to Milwaukee. I haven't had any problems with the Milwaukee stuff yet, and I enjoy using it.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

A_D said:


> I've heard good things about the Bosch drills. Also the Porter Cable tools.


And porter cable is $200 for the 18v Lithium set. 2 batt's a drill and an impact driver


----------



## redrobby (Jul 11, 2009)

Took me three years of abuse (hole sawing in diamond plate steel and drilling way too many large holes in thick steel at sub zero temperatures) to kill my makita 18v


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

randas said:


> The people who say to stay away from lithium batteries remind me of the grumpy old men who harp to stay away from cars that don't have carburetors.


I say stay away from them cause I have used them my Dewalt is made to take either and when I'm really working them the lithium don't last. I guess if you don't work them hard go ahead and buy the the battery's that cost more and don't last as long. 
And I also dont like that they just go dead that really sucks when you grab a drill go way up on a lift and turns out the battery is almost dead but you couldn't tell because they show no signs they are almost dead

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> I say stay away from them cause I have used them my Dewalt is made to take either and when I'm really working them the lithium don't last. I guess if you don't work them hard go ahead and buy the the battery's that cost more and don't last as long.
> And I also dont like that they just go dead that really sucks when you grab a drill go way up on a lift and turns out the battery is almost dead but you couldn't tell because they show no signs they are almost dead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Your experiance with Lithium would have to be the exception to the rule. I love my lithium Milwaukee, mind you they had sense enough to put a battery charge indicator light on the batteries.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

chewy said:


> Your experiance with Lithium would have to be the exception to the rule. I love my lithium Milwaukee, mind you they had sense enough to put a battery charge indicator light on the batteries.


The light would be nice. But no I have talked to a lot of people that didn't like them Only one guy I know has liked them. And he is a hvac guy and doesn't put them thru the hard stuff

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Chippy (Sep 26, 2011)

Makita 18v LXT 
Makita 10.8v Impact and drill 
and dewalts drill and impact 10.8v


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I just got the Makita 18V Lithium-Ion set delivered today; I've owned RIDGID, Milwaukee, and Porter Cable over the years. They all performed very well.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> I say stay away from them cause I have used them my Dewalt is made to take either and when I'm really working them the lithium don't last. I guess if you don't work them hard go ahead and buy the the battery's that cost more and don't last as long.
> And I also dont like that they just go dead that really sucks when you grab a drill go way up on a lift and turns out the battery is almost dead but you couldn't tell because they show no signs they are almost dead.
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I now am using the new Milwaukee M18 XC. I am an electrician for an Oil Lease Company. They get USED!:thumbsup:
I will vouch for them, as I have used makita, rigid, ryobi, porter cable, hilti, craftsman, dewalt, in the past......


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I use my drill alot. So it has to be as light as possible with the most power for it's size. I use Makita, brushless motor impact with slim batteries. Use the bigger batteries for really heavy work. The hammer drill is about 3 1/2 years old and it's still working.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I use my Milwaukee corded porta band all the time one handed, when cutting GRC, and unistrut... Everybody has their own version of light. I have the 3.0 AH batteries with my cordless set. I have a rigid impact drill on my truck, with the 1.5 AH battery, but don't use it since I have the new tool set. I can't see the difference of a few ounces of weight against a few pounds of weight. That's just me though...


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

Hilti 14v combo. Love it


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 18 volt Dewalt just because thats what I have been using since the mid 90s and everything I have uses the same battery.
It would cost me a grand to migrate to a different tool brand. I think they are all pretty close and it just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

IBEW191 said:


> What kind of stuff do you use the impact driver for?


Almost everything. Truthfully I hardly ever use my drill anymore other than a hole cutter or hammer drill bit.
I use the Dewalt 18 volt lithium but would probably get the regular ones next time. I am just getting ready to buy my one of my guys a new drill and I will probably get him a Dewalt 18 hammer drill, impact combo. Maybe a radio in a few months.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

I have milwaukee M12 hammer drill, impact, and multi tool. Probably will be adding the sawzall to that list also.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

robroy952 said:


> I use my Milwaukee corded porta band all the time one handed, when cutting GRC, and unistrut... Everybody has their own version of light. I have the 3.0 AH batteries with my cordless set. I have a rigid impact drill on my truck, with the 1.5 AH battery, but don't use it since I have the new tool set. I can't see the difference of a few ounces of weight against a few pounds of weight. That's just me though...


You'll only notice the weight if you have it hanging on your tool belt with the clip all day.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I gotta tell you guys, im really tough on my power tools and I expect alot from them but for the money Makita has really held up well for me.. Im amazed how strong they are built. Since I went out on my own I have gone through two V28 Millwakee drills and i have had my present Makita 18v for well over a year and it is still going strong, and so are the batteries.


My 18v Makita drill had a trigger issue, it wouldn't shut off completly . I corrected it by throwing it off a 8' ladder, it's been working fine ever since.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> My 18v Makita drill had a trigger issue, it wouldn't shut off completly . I corrected it by throwing it off a 8' ladder, it's been working fine ever since.


Had that same issue with an 18V ridgid drill...:no:


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

My Mikita 18volt kit finally died. I put it through about 2.5 years of hard abuse and have had the windings on it smoke a couple times but the batteries finally gave out. I just bought a rigid set today. I haven't used it yet but i figured I'd see how this whole lifetime service plan works out.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

DEelectrician88 said:


> My Mikita 18volt kit finally died. I put it through about 2.5 years of hard abuse and have had the windings on it smoke a couple times but the batteries finally gave out. I just bought a rigid set today. I haven't used it yet but i figured I'd see how this whole lifetime service plan works out.


Did you have the blue or white makita?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

DEelectrician88 said:


> My Mikita 18volt kit finally died. I put it through about 2.5 years of hard abuse and have had the windings on it smoke a couple times but the batteries finally gave out. I just bought a rigid set today. I haven't used it yet but i figured I'd see how this whole lifetime service plan works out.


For the lifetime service plan, you HAVE to register it.


----------



## DEelectrician88 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea the hd guy said I had 90 days but I'm definitely registering it tomorrow and I had both the white kit and the blue kit. I got the white kit first but decided after a year I wanted a hammer drill and longer lasting batteries so then I bought the blue kit and used the white kit around the house instead of at work. I loved the blue kit and I was going to buy another one but the lifetime service plan with the rigid drew me away.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is starting to crap out. I beat the hell out of it sometimes, drilling 6 inch remi grit holesaws through plaster. I just burnt up two origional batteries. I was cutting trees with my circular saw last week and i think it put it over the edge. Im gonna get a new one tonight. I will try the upgraded version.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Mine is starting to crap out. I beat the hell out of it sometimes, drilling 6 inch remi grit holesaws through plaster. I just burnt up two origional batteries. I was cutting trees with my circular saw last week and i think it put it over the edge. Im gonna get a new one tonight. I will try the upgraded version.


what brand do you have?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

JmanAllen said:


> The light would be nice. But no I have talked to a lot of people that didn't like them Only one guy I know has liked them. And he is a hvac guy and doesn't put them thru the hard stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I don't understand why somebody would dislike a battery level indicator light. I think it's one of the best features especially on lithium batteries.


----------

